# 2 year old terrified of getting a hair cut



## spepper (Jun 18, 2006)

My 2 year old DS is terrified of getting his hair cut. Even the mention of it and he starts to cry saying, "no, no, no." I hate to upset him like this, but his hair really needs to be cut. It's starting to get in his eyes. There is no reasoning with him when he gets upset like this either. Any ideas on how to get him to not be afraid of a haircut? Any experience with a children's hair salon? He's had it cut several times and each experience is worse. Tips?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm in the same spot. DS has had his hair cut several times and each time he as gotten progressively more upset. I've decided just to wait it out. He'll out-grow his fear eventually, and I like to respect his feelings.

Until then, I've snuck in a couple of trims while he's been sleeping.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

DS has yet to go to a professional. I just plop him on the bathroom counter, give him something interesting to look at and snip away FAST.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I have never felt comfortable using scizzors with ds, it just worries me that he`d move all of a sudden and I would hurt him accidentally.
Ds has had about 5 haircuts in his life, all with electric clippers. I usally start our hair session with turning the clippers on and getting him used to the sound, then he wants to hold them, so he does (they have a guard on them) then I get him something interesting to hold (like a box of my hair clips or something) and I start on his hair.
mine has 8 different guards, which means 8 different lengths. You can also cut long hair with clippers, just don`t go near the scalp.
If ds needed more trust time, I might buy him a doll from the thrift store and let him cut the dolls hair with the clippers, just to show him there`s nothing to worry about.
I`ve gotten pretty fancy with the clippers. The time before last he had a faux hawk with stairs on one side







:
But presently it`s quite short with stairs on one side.
My clippers also came with a side burn trimmer which is great for around the ears and around the back of the neck.
I bought the clippers at Cosco for $20 last year









Dawn


----------



## fiorio (Aug 30, 2006)

My DS has never had a "real" haircut. I just trim it up a little and do the bangs when they are hanging in his eyes. But he loves haircuts. I think part of the reason is that he has always seen me cut DH's hair at home. Anything that Daddy does is totally cool to him! So maybe it would help your DS get more comfortable with it if he went along when Daddy got a haircut. Or take him to one of those cool childrens salons just to hang out and see what it is like. I know some of the kids salons in my area have a play area for a waiting room so maybe spending time there playing will help him realize it is a painless and even fun experience.

I wouldn't force a haircut on him though. It is not worth getting him so upset. Put a hat on him to help keep the hair out of his eyes. Or you could do like one of my friend's did when her DS was afraid of haircuts...she cut his hair while he was sleeping! Her husband helped to make sure DS wouldn't be hurt if he woke up suddenly. Sounds crazy, but it might work if you are desperate and DS is a heavy sleeper.


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

DS was terrified at that age to have his hair cut. He would get hysterical at the mention. A couple of times I actually trimmed it while he was sleeping!! My mom brought him to a salon and it was way more damaging than worth it! What finally worked was he has a cousin whom he worships. SIL cuts dn's hair. She offered for ds to watch while she cut dn's hair and dn made big deal about how fun it was and he was excited to get a "prize" after his haircut was finished. When dn was finished we slipped my ds in chair and he never made a peep! Happily had his haircut just like his big cousin! Ds is 4 now and the only way he'll have his haircut is if "Dub goes first" but there are no hysterics! Good luck!


----------



## Decca (Mar 14, 2006)

While a haircut is not the hill I'd want to die on if the child was truly afraid, a really good children's stylist will have all kinds of tricks for putting the child at ease, and barring that, distracting him really well so he won't focus on the haircut. The stylist I take my son to is in a separate room from the salon, decorated for children. She also has a dvd player with tons of movies to choose from (or you can bring your own). The tv usually does the trick - she says most kids don't even realize what's going on.


----------



## spepper (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I wish I could cut his hair, but I tried it once and it looked awful! lol. I wish I could get DH to go get his hair cut and let DS watch, but he refuses to get his cut by a professional. There's a children's salon about 45 minutes from here so I might give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

My son was like this and the childrens salon was just as bad for him. I cut it while he was sleeping. It didn't look fantastic but it was all I could do and I didn't want to risk upsetting him for a silly hair cut.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Ds3 was soooooo bad about getting his hair cut. I take (took) mine to a place that is designed for kids. They have little merry-go-round animals to sit on, the walls are painted very cutesy, the hair cutters are all VERY good and VERY fast. Ds1 and 2 had no problems, but that #3, it didn't matter how fun they made it!! He spent a good deal of time looking like a surfer dude!!

Some things that might help, though, a snack while he's getting it done, or just a quick trim in the bathtub or high chair. Practice makes perfect!

Good luck.

Dd (#4) is the best, though. She actually BEGS to get her hair cut!!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With ds I cut his the first 2 times while he was sleeping on me with one of those pencil hair trimmer things. Long runs on a AAA battery. Worked great with no chance of me cutting him. I still trim his bangs straight across with those because I dont trust scissors near his face.

He lets me cut it now with a regular hair trimmer but it often takes me several hours because if he wants to stop I just stop and let him go till he is ready to come back.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

At that age, it worked well to sit my DD at a table with something distracting in front of her, like Playdough, and have my sister trim her hair without saying that was what she was doing. (She just talked about combing it and making it look pretty.) You might not be able to use that approach if you have to have a professional do it, though.


----------



## flamingo1129 (Oct 22, 2006)

My oldest is terrified too (age 2.5). He'll play like crazy while waiting at the children's salon but have hysterics during the cut. He could care less that his favorite videos are on the tv in front of him or anything. Repetition has made him no fonder either. We tried to have it grow out, but he has such thick hot hair and gets a rash behind the ears and on his neck from all the sweat. He was just as hysterical watching mommy and daddy get haircuts too. We just try to make it as quick as possible and pray he gets over it soon!


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

My dd (21 months) just had her first real haircut (read: not mommy's sleeping-in-the-carseat-bang-trim) a couple of weeks ago and it went fine. What we did was go to PetCo first and watched some doggies get haircuts. Then she sat on my lap while I got my haircut so she could see me chatting and at ease with the stylist. Then she stayed on my lap while the same stylist gave her a very quick but amazingly nice layered cut. She was ready to be done by the time it was over-- sitting there still with her bottom lip sticking out-- but she didn't cry or fuss or wiggle at all, and she's still talking about it and telling everyone about the "doggie haircut!" It ended up being a really neat day for us! Good luck!


----------



## FallingLeaves (Nov 30, 2006)

My DD was afraid to get her haircut too. My DD is very close to my husbands parents so my in-laws went with us a couple of times when they needed hair cuts and she would watch them get their hair cut and then sit in her "Papa's" lap to get her hair cut. Now all she talks about is getting her hair cut. She would get her hair cut every week if she could.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

DS was like this too. Here's what worked for us: an all male old fashioned barber shop.

Something about a Saturday morning line up of men and boys age 3 to 83 (literally) made it click with DS -- this is just what guys do. We sat and watched and I pointed out gently that NOBODY in the room was crying and nobody in the room was fidgeting or screaming no. They were all sitting and they were all happy.

They let DS sit on DH's lap for the cut, we brought a special treat, they let him play with the clippers ahead of time so he could feel and hear what they'd be like. And now he doesn't love it, but he's ok with it and knows what to expect and there is no drama.

We go once a month to the barber shop and they know him and now we even have a favorite barber that DS asks for.

Good luck -- this too shall pass!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I will admit I haven't read the replies so sorry if this is a repeat. At the kids place we take our boys to they have lots of fun things for kids. The number one thing that keeps my 3 year old occupied is a dumdum sucker. Works every time.

Best of luck!


----------

